# Cultivating Tubifex Worms



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Anybody have some experience with cultivating their own tubifex worms? Like what they eat, water temperature, filtration(???) and flow. Thanks

~James~


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I used to keep them in the toilet reservoir. Fresh water, changed every so often, cold... kept them fresh for a while.

If you mean "breeding", then eeewww... they are little stinkers that live in mud in totally polluted water. Not sure if anyone would want to duplicate that.

Whiteworms are good when it comes to worm-breeding.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I want to keep and breed them so I have some live food. I have them outside in a container and they made house under a couple of stones, inside a half eaten fish(thanks to an oscar who spit it out) and on a pice of Java Fern Windelov.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My understanding is that the problem is finding a way to cultivate them that will not put the fish eating them at risk for contracting various pathogens- and that the decomposing matter tubifex worms live on really makes that goal next to impossible?

I'd have to agree with Wasserpest- there are many other live foods that are much easier and safer?


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey since we get California black worms so cheap why don't you grow them they are easy and more clean. Here is how http://www.eeob.iastate.edu/faculty/DrewesC/htdocs/LVCULT.htm


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I bought some of the tubifex worms, or my neighbor did at least, and the fish love em. I will try to find some blackworms. Any thoughts of where you can get them in Sacramento? Nm, read links at bottom of given link.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/57247-culturing-tubifex-blackworms.html

here


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks that helps greatly.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

sure just add to my rep

LOL! jkjk


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You can get live cultures of all kinds of stuff off of AquaBid.

I personally plan to try microworms and vinegar eels next time I raise fry...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Hahaha.....gosh trying to get us in truble lol...



lauraleellbp said:


> You can get live cultures of all kinds of stuff off of AquaBid.
> 
> I personally plan to try microworms and vinegar eels next time I raise fry...


Yeah I was hoping to find local as it would be cheaper but I may have to go online to retailers anyway. Thanks.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

but i have to say, at least for my endlers, tubifex worms have been the best of all foods i feed them. they grow extremely fast and breed faster too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you culture them yourself?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...lackworms.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I get "error not found" for that link?  

Also- I didn't think that blackworms and tubifex were one and the same?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

thats odd it just worked 

anyway try this http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/57247-culturing-tubifex-blackworms.html

and no they are not the same just that they are simlar in culturing compared to tubifex. u'll see.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup sorry I think it was just my server- I got booted a little later  

AHH I recognize that post from another forum! lol

I think it's great info but still would caution about the pathogen issue- fish dying from "old age" is usually not quite as simple and clean as it sounds...


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Where I get my black worms they have them mis-labeled. I think Exotic or Capital may have them. I never tried the new FS near the Mall (arden and I think howe)


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

lol guess who wrote it?

Well if they did die from some pathogen, i would be able to see some symptoms.

Anyway i have been doing that for about 8 years now and so far, no problems ever


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Then you've definitely overdue some kudos! :smile:


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

hahaha.

Thanks laura.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Crystalview said:


> Where I get my black worms they have them mis-labeled. I think Exotic or Capital may have them. I never tried the new FS near the Mall (arden and I think howe)


I got mine from Capitol Aquarium. Where I use to work had them, Fish Planet at Howe About Arden shopping center.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

James From Cali said:


> I want to keep and breed them so I have some live food. I have them outside in a container and they made house under a couple of stones, inside a half eaten fish(thanks to an oscar who spit it out) and on a pice of Java Fern Windelov.



Why do you need live food


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks said:


> Why do you need live food


 
Live Food = better nutrient and protein than processed food. Plus it makes your fish go crazy for them. Also, live food help fish digestive system. my 2 cents..


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

n00dl3 said:


> Live Food = better nutrient and protein than processed food. Plus it makes your fish go crazy for them. Also, live food help fish digestive system. my 2 cents..


Better protein? Yes. Better nutrients? No. They pump flake and pellets full of nutrients. The kid doesn't have any fish, and even so, its not worth brewing crap and potentially pathogen infested tubefix worms.

my 2 cents


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally wouldn't try tubifex worms (total respect for Dr.Tran for keeping a clean culture going for 8 years), but I really do like live foods for several reasons:

-many wild-caught species have difficulty adjusting to prepared foods; some never will
-great first foods for fry
-great for conditioning fish to breed
-enrichment for the fish
-home grown you can ensure the cleanliness and nutritional benefit (ie- feeding spirulina to the culture prior to feeding the fish)

They do take more work, but I actually enjoy culturing...


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I use them for my one discus. I hate the messy frozen beef heart. I feed flakes first and a bit later the black worms. I was breeding them in my community tank so they start easy. My Blue Ram pair loves but so do all the fish. I can't grow the other starter foods and have no luck with brine shrimp. 
Besides it is fun to watch all the activity around the worm cup.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You just have to weigh the pros & cons.
I tried growing white worms but in the end I just dumped the whole tub outside.

The reason was it was messy & smelly, other creatures lived with them, I couldn't get a sustainable population.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I do not grow my black worms in an area that could have gnats or other air borne nasties. They sure don't smell like white worms or vinegar worms......


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Crystalview said:


> I use them for my one discus. I hate the messy frozen beef heart. I feed flakes first and a bit later the black worms. I was breeding them in my community tank so they start easy. My Blue Ram pair loves but so do all the fish. I can't grow the other starter foods and have no luck with brine shrimp.
> Besides it is fun to watch all the activity around the worm cup.


Have you noticed that frozen beefheart has come on the market more recently? I even saw a "Jack Wattley" formula advertised a few weeks ago at PetCo! lol


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried the frozen and it made the water cloudy. A fresh beef heart weights 5lbs That's a lot of fish food..........
I am trying beef heart flakes without a lot of additives. So we shall see.


lauraleellbp said:


> Have you noticed that frozen beefheart has come on the market more recently? I even saw a "Jack Wattley" formula advertised a few weeks ago at PetCo! lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Good to know- I haven't tried them, just seen them. I'd be interested to know how they do on the flakes?


----------

